# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Statement

## ursus47

Hallo Zusammen,
warum ich von Anfang an nicht mitWillkommenswünschen überschüttet wurde weiß ich schon. 
Aber warum ich nun wie ein Aussätzigerbehandelt werde versteh ich leider nicht. Ich wurde beschuldigtzusammen mit einem Foristen (M) ohne PCa, einen langjährigen Userrausgemobbt zu haben. Da vermutlich dieser Teil des Threads gelöschtist, kann ich nicht mehr sehen was ich da unverzeihlich angerichtethabe. Aber andererseits glaube ich nicht dass ich maßgebend bei demRausschmiß sein konnte. Da nun alle Coronathreads geschlossen wurdenund div. Sperrungen wieder aufgelöst wurden, scheint für das ForumFrieden eingekehrt zu sein. Nur fühle ich mich angezählt undmissachtet. Bin ich nun das Bauernopfer oder einfach nur einFremdkörper in diesem Pca Forum.
Urs

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Urs,
Du hast ein Problem mit Dir selbst.
nimm es nicht so schwer,
schlags Ei drüber,
und weiter gehts

lg
Adam

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Urs,

ich hatte auch die Streitereien mitverfolgt. Ich konnte da nicht erkennen, dass Dich da irgendeine Schuld trifft. Einfach abhaken und vergessen.

Du bist durch Deinen Prostatakrebs und Deine anderen Erkrankungen großen psychischen Belastungen ausgesetzt und leidest dadurch sehr stark.
Aber wenn Du Dich umguckst, kannst Du feststellen, dass es gar nicht so Wenige sind, denen es auch so geht
Du machst es doch schon richtig, dass Du Dich hier im Forum bez. Deines PCa mitteilst und mitdiskutierst. Ich habe jedenfalls nichts gegen Dich.

Es hilft nichts. Wir leben einfach weiter und suchen uns das Schöne raus und genießen es. Wenn gar nichts mehr geht, kommt eh der Sensenmann oder man gibt einfach selbst den Löffel ab.

Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Man ist auch ein bisschen Anfälliger und auch sofort beleidigt, wenn irgendwas anders ist als sonst oder wenn man Gegenrede bekommt. Ich musste auch wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt werden als ich einmal ein halbes Jahr überhaupt nicht merkte, dass es besser wird. War aber eine andere Krankheit und ist jetzt schon 20 Jahre zurück. Jetzt nehme ich alles gelassener, dagegen etwas machen kann man ja sowieso nicht.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Du bist durch Deinen Prostatakrebs und Deine anderen Erkrankungen großen psychischen Belastungen ausgesetzt und leidest dadurch sehr stark.


Hallo Ursus,

alles Gut!
Schwamm drüber.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

Urs,
komm raus aus deinem Loch. Du schreibst Unsinn. Keiner beschuldigt dich und keiner mißachtet dich. Da gab es Scharmützel. Sei nicht nachtragend und versuch's wie der Michi zu machen. Versuch dich hochzuziehen. Oder wie Adam es machen würde: Ei drüber schlagen.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## obelix

schließe mich meinen Vorschreibern an. Mund abwischen und weiter geht's!

----------


## ursus47

Guten Morgen, ich möchte mich bei Euch bedanken für die Klarstellungen, die mich etwas aus dem Hamsterrad befreit haben. Verzeiht aber mehr kann ich im Moment nicht schreiben. Ich hänge immer noch sehr tief in einer Angstspirale.
Schönen Tag Euch
Danke Urs

----------


## Michi1

Urs, ich habe gerade deinen Bericht in myprostate gelesen. Habt ihr überhaupt nicht über eine Op gesprochen oder hast du die von vornherein abgelehnt?
Habe ich nur nicht richtig gelesen?

----------


## ursus47

O sorry, jetzt hab ich versehentlich alles gelöscht. Ich antwortete aber noch
Lg urs

----------


## ursus47

Michi, bei der 1. Besprechung des mpMRT wurde mir vom Prof. gesagt, dass der Tumor bereits die Beckenmuskulatur tangiert. Dann kam das PSMA-PET/CT und dies wurde im Tumorboard der UNI Freiburg bewertet.
Dabei schloss man eine OP aus. Erst sollte der Tumor mit ADT kleiner werden. Und dann wird weiter geschaut.
Chemo, Zytiga wurden wegen chron. Osteomyelitis und Hepatitis C +B ausgeschlossen.
Ich wünsch Dir ein schönes Wochenende, wenn auch das Wetter kein Gartenwetter sein wird. Dem Garten tut es gut.
biba
Urs

----------


## Michi1

Danke, ich habe nicht gewusst das es so etwas gibt, das eine OP nicht sinnvoll ist. Ich hab gedacht das Ding raus und es kann nicht schlimmer werden.

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Michi, ich muss natürlich noch erwähnen, dass durch die Kolektomie mit anschließender Sepsis durch ein riesen Abszess im kleinen Becken das OP Gebiet für die Prostatektomie sicher allein schon ein Risiko darstellte.
Du weisst ja, die Ärzte sind da vorsichtig wenn man schon so viele Risiken mitbringt.
schönen Tag noch
Urs

----------

